# Benötigte Programme für Java !



## toxice (15. Sep 2005)

Hallo,
was muss mich mir alles runterladen damit ich daheim mit Java Programme schreiben kann ?! Nur TextPad und die RuntimeEnviroment (oder wie das heißt) ?! Was muss ich dann alles umstellen damit ich bei TextPad ausführen kann.
MfG toxice


----------



## Beni (15. Sep 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6424


----------



## toxice (15. Sep 2005)

J2SE 1.4.2 einfach installieren 

aber in der arbeit haben wir in umgebungsvariablen noch was umgestellt usw. ?!


----------



## mic_checker (15. Sep 2005)

oben findest du auch was zum CLASSPATH wenn du das meinst.


----------



## MPW (15. Sep 2005)

toxice hat gesagt.:
			
		

> J2SE 1.4.2 einfach installieren
> 
> aber in der arbeit haben wir in umgebungsvariablen noch was umgestellt usw. ?!



Also, prinziepiell arbeitet man normaler weiße mit den neuesten Versionen einer Software, also jdk 1.5.04 downloaden und TextPad - scheinst du ja schon zu haben - dann stellst du in den Optionen noch die Kürzel für Java ein: Menü-Konfigurieren Einstellungen dann links im tree-Diagramm auf Extras klicken, dann hinzufügen und dann irgendwas mit java(Hinweis: Java muss installiert sien, damit man das anklicken kann, evtl. TextPad nochmal neu draufspielen).

Dann kannst du mit Strg+1 kompilieren mit Strg+2 Applikationen ausführen und mit Strg+3 Applets testen.

^^TextPad ist echt klasse, ich nutze es auch, leider erkennt es auch in der neuesten Version immer noch nicht die neueren Befehle, aber egal...

Mit dem Classpath hat das alles nix zu tun, den brauchst du normaler Weise erstmal nicht.

MfG
MPW


----------



## toxice (15. Sep 2005)

ok thx doch als ich gerade java sdk installieren wollte kam folgende fehlermeldung, die mich zwang die installation abzubrechen:

http://download.esl-europe.net/matchmedia/2540000/2540539/4848169.jpg

mfg toxice


----------



## MPW (15. Sep 2005)

Ich könnte dir jetzt einen Tipp geben - hm aber das hab' ich ja schon gemacht *grübel* *grübel* hm hm...unentschlossen - wie war das noch mit der Version?


----------



## Toasterwilli (16. Sep 2005)

Wer ist eigentlich die Frau im Hintergrund??


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Sep 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich könnte dir jetzt einen Tipp geben - hm aber das hab' ich ja schon gemacht *grübel* *grübel* hm hm...unentschlossen - wie war das noch mit der Version?


@MPW: Ein Beitrag ohne konstruktive Aussage! Was soll das?
Wenn du etwas weißt, poste es. Wenn du nichts weißt, bitte auch mal nichts schreiben und den Thread ganz schnell vergessen... :roll:

*back to topic!*


----------



## toxice (16. Sep 2005)

hat keiner eine ahung an was das liegen könnte ?!


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Sep 2005)

Welches Betriebssystem hast du?
Wo, in welchem Verzeichnis liegt der Java-Compiler?


----------



## Solour (16. Sep 2005)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich könnte dir jetzt einen Tipp geben - hm aber das hab' ich ja schon gemacht *grübel* *grübel* hm hm...unentschlossen - wie war das noch mit der Version?


klartext: nicht 1.4.2 sondern 1.5 installen

auf dem pic siehts nach xp aus
wenn er das sdk nicht installen kann hat er wohl noch keinen compiler

welche file genau versuchst du auszuführen?
hast du ein anderes SDK installiert?

bye


----------



## Roar (16. Sep 2005)

zufällig norton antivirus oder ähnliches installiert? schau dort mal in die logs, probiers mir abschalten und dann installieren.
ansonsten: hast du die online installation genommen? falls ja versuch ma ldie offline installation.


----------



## MPW (17. Sep 2005)

Solour hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MPW hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^Danke das mich mal einer versteht?

Aber meine Frage: Was meinst du mit, wenn sdk nicht installieren kann - kein Compiler? Steht ich gerade auf'm Schlauch das sdk, heute jdk, ist doch der Compiler oder meinst du noch was anderes?


----------



## toxice (17. Sep 2005)

Mit der InternetInstallation hats geklappt .... muss nur noch einstellen damit das mit dem Compiler klappt


**edit: funktioniert alles  :lol: 

zumindest helloworld  

andere frage: @ arbeit machen wir immer "import corejava.*" in die erste zeile !? was muss ich einfügen damit ich das auch importieren kann ?


----------



## MPW (17. Sep 2005)

hm, kein Plan, ist das ein externes Klassenpaket? Dann musst du wohl das installieren, oder ist das ein Bereich, der erst in 1.5 zu Verfügung steht...dann brauchst du 1.5, aber da es keine typische KLassenbezeichnung ist - normaler Weise fangen die alle mit java, oder javax bei swing an, musst du die Klasse installieren und Classpath setzen...


----------



## toxice (17. Sep 2005)

import corejava.* ist für Eingabe lesen.

z.B. "name = Console.readLine("Geben Sie ihren Namen ein: ");"

weil das ohne Console so umständlich ist oder so !?


----------



## MPW (17. Sep 2005)

Hm..eigentlich geht das auch einfach so....mit System.in() so weit ich weiß, aber da gibt es ein paar blöde Einschränkungen in Java....lad' dir halt das Package runter, dann kannst du wie gewohnt mit corejava arbeiten...


----------



## toxice (17. Sep 2005)

woher krieg ich das package und woher weiß ich welches ich brauche !?


----------



## MPW (18. Sep 2005)

was willst du denn eigentlich machen, du kannst doch nicht auf deubel komm raus jedes mal generell corejava importieren, ich meine für Gui-Programme braucht man dat doch nicht...

Ansonsten vielleicht mal googlen, ich kenne das Package ja nicht, weiß nichtmals ob's freeware ist...

www.google.de/search?q=corejava+download


----------



## toxice (18. Sep 2005)

wie nimmst du dann nen wert auf ?!

wir machen das so:

"int x = 0;
x = Console.readInt("Bitte ihre Zahl eingeben: ");"

und ohne import corejava.*; geht das net


----------



## MPW (18. Sep 2005)

Ist doch kein Problem, hab' gerade mal gegoogelt und das hier gefunden:


```
// parsint0: Einlesen von Integer-Werten von der Konsole
// Philosophie (Programmstruktur und Koordination der Bestandteile) 
// wie bei parswrd0.

import java.io.*;

public class ConsApp {
    static BufferedReader in;
    static PrintWriter out;
    public static int chValue; // das zuletzt von der Konsole eingelesene Zeichen

    static void skipBlanks () throws IOException {
        while (chValue != -1 && chValue <= 32)  // Steuerzeichen bis Blank skippen
            chValue = in.read();
    }

    public static int parseInt() throws IOException {
        // parseInt liest eine Zeichenfolge aus Ziffern von der Konsole (in)
        // und "wandelt" sie in ein int. 
        // Rückgabewert: die gelesene Zahl als int
        // Vorausgesetzt wird, daß das nächste Zeichen von der Konsole
        // die erste Ziffer des Integer ist, und daß die Syntax der Eingabe
        // korrekt ist.
        int result = 0;
        do {
            result = result*10 + chValue - '0';
            chValue = in.read();
        }
        while ( chValue != -1
                    && '0' <= chValue && chValue <= '9' );
        return result;
    }

    public static void main(String args[]) throws IOException {
        in = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader(System.in, "Cp437"));
        out = new PrintWriter (new OutputStreamWriter(System.out, "Cp437"), true);

        out.println("parsint0: Einlesen von Integer-Werten");
        out.println("-------------------------------------");
        out.println();

        chValue = in.read();
        skipBlanks();
        while (chValue != -1) {
            out.println("Zahl: " + parseInt());
            skipBlanks();
        }
        out.println();
        out.println("To Exit, press Enter one or more times.");
        in = new BufferedReader (new InputStreamReader(System.in, "Cp437"));
        in.readLine();
        in.readLine();
        in.readLine();
    }
}
```


----------



## SnooP (18. Sep 2005)

Ein recht simples Tool für konsoleneinlese Aktionen sind die IOTools als Bestandteil der Prog1Tools:
http://www.aifb.uni-karlsruhe.de/JumpTo/ProgInJava

dort kann man die Prog1Tools.zip runterladen und in den Classpath aufnehmen - Anleitungen zur Verwendung der Klasse IOTools ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Ist fürs Lernen sicherlich interessant.

Bei der späteren Verwendung sollte man die entsprechenden Streams vernünftig einlesen - nichtdestotrotz kann man dies natürlich in eigenen Tool-Klassen kapseln.


----------



## toxice (18. Sep 2005)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein recht simples Tool für konsoleneinlese Aktionen sind die IOTools als Bestandteil der Prog1Tools:
> http://www.aifb.uni-karlsruhe.de/JumpTo/ProgInJava
> 
> dort kann man die Prog1Tools.zip runterladen und in den Classpath aufnehmen - Anleitungen zur Verwendung der Klasse IOTools ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Ist fürs Lernen sicherlich interessant.
> ...




ist das das mit "import corejava.*;"


----------



## MPW (18. Sep 2005)

Hallihallöle,

wozu wollt ihr externe KLassenbibliotheken einsetzen, und warum hälst du, toxice, so krampfhaft an an corejava fest, nimm' doch einfach meine Version, wenn du keine externen Bibliotheken verwenden möchtest - was die beste Lösung ist - oder den Vorschlag mit IOTools, was auch rein in Java geschrieben ist!


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Sep 2005)

Die Benutzung der IOTools ist keine so gute Idee, weil dort so gut wie alles auf statischen Methoden basiert.
Das hat mit OOP dann nichts mehr zu tun.
Das Beispiel von MPW ist zwar recht komplex, aber die bessere Wahl.
Lesen von der Console geschieht am einfachsten über einen gepufferten InputStreamReader.

```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
System.out.print("Eingabe: ");
String eingabe = null;
try {
   eingabe = br.readLine();
}
catch(IOException e) {
   System.out.println("Fehler beim Lesen von der Console!");
}
//hier kann die Eingabe nach Belieben weiterverarbeitet werden.
```


----------



## SnooP (18. Sep 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Benutzung der IOTools ist keine so gute Idee, weil dort so gut wie alles auf statischen Methoden basiert.
> Das hat mit OOP dann nichts mehr zu tun.



Naja - 1. der Poster hat von OOP ganz offensichtlich noch keine Ahnung - er hat nur sehr beschränkte Kentnisse von Java und braucht erstmal was zum Üben... da sind die IOTools sehr gut geeignet - wird bei uns bei den Programmieranfängern in der Uni seit Jahren verwendet und halte ich auch für sinnvoll. Einem Programmieranfänger auch gerade im Sinne von OOP die Streamkonzepte zu verklickern ist doch etwas zu anspruchsvoll 

2. Warum haben statische Methoden nichts mit OOP zu tun? Für mich ist das Einlesen eines zukünftigen Variablenwerts selbst eine sehr statische Angelegenheit - sprich das Ganze ist sehr zustandslos und ich gebe zu bedenken, dass System.in a priori static ist 

3. Dennoch ist deine beschriebene Methode die sinnige Variante Daten einzulesen -allerdings imho erst, wenn man überhaupt verstanden hat, was man da macht...


----------



## MPW (19. Sep 2005)

moin, also ich denke auch, das die Variante von L-ectron-X die beste ist, die die ich gepostet habe, ist übrigens nicht von mir!
Ich hab' sie ergoogelt und dann nur gepostet, ich sach' das nur mal so, damit ich da nachher kein Stress krieg....

//edit: wat will der eigentlich genau machen, hat das schonmal einer kapiert, ich meine ich hab' schon so einige Java-Bücher gelesen, und hab' das da oben noch nicht gelesen, noch gebraucht...geschweige denn sowas wie corejava, kennt das eigentlich jemannd von euch?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Sep 2005)

Ich vermute mal, sie arbeiten an einem Projekt, welches auf eine vorgefertigte/selbst geschriebene Bibliothek zurückgreift, in der schon bestimmte Hauptfunktionen gekapselt sind.
Also so was ähnliches wie diese IOTools.


----------



## MPW (19. Sep 2005)

hm, und warum möchte/will man sowas privat verwenden, naja über die Beweggründe zu philisophieren ist ja nicht unsere Sache....

Dann kann er aber lange nach seinem geliebten corejava suchen.


----------

